# How did you feel when you stopped Xifaxan?



## nw0528 (Apr 17, 2009)

11 of my 14 days on Xifaxan (1200 mg. per day) were INCREDIBLY GREAT. The first two days I saw no difference, then days 3-13 I felt 100% fine. One normal BM per day, no symptoms at all. Yesterday was my last day on it and I didn't feel wonderful, but it was tolerable. Today I feel the same. I'm curious for those of you who saw improvement while on Xifaxan, how did you feel when you went off it?I have a follow up appt. in August, and just hope the Xifaxan did the trick. I felt so wonderful while on it. Nicole


----------



## vickieibsd (Jun 12, 2009)

How much were you taking? I am on day 6 of 200mg am and 200mg pm along with 3 grams of Colestid. I have had a couple of bad days but overall I think the Colestid is working for the D but xifaxan I do not think is helping yet. I think my GI dr is going to have me take 400mg a day long term....we will see Tues when I go back to see him. Good Luck!


----------



## nw0528 (Apr 17, 2009)

I was taking the 1200 mg. per day for 14 days. Nicole


----------

